# Picked up chicks



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I picked up 6 white leghorn, 6 brown leghorn, and 6 red sexlink chicks today!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Here I was thinking you went to a bar and was hitting on women.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

They sure are cute.... I was wondering how long do they have to stay inside under there heater lamps?
We have been thinking about getting a few chickens(live in town) but we would have to start from total scratch in purchasing things.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

If you are interested in getting chicks, you need to keep them at 100 F the first week, 95 F the second week, and decrease the temperature by 5 degrees each week. It will take 6 weeks to get the temperature down to 70 F. From there, keeping them inside or outside is dependent on just how warm it is outside. By the time the temperature is down to 70 F, the chicks should be able to auto-regulate their body temperature.

Davis plans to get chicks this afternoon and he has a 40 gallon horse trough, with a brooder light for heat, in the downstairs shower. The chicks will stay in there until the weather is warm enough for them to be moved to their outdoors accommodations.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I picked up a couple of them myself last weekend. I may go back and get a few more.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Here I was thinking you went to a bar and was hitting on women.


I probably couldn't get as lucky at the bar! Lol


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Davis managed to get the last 3 silver-laced Wyandottes (straight run) from TSC. In order to get those he had to purchase 3 more chicks so he purchased 3 white pullets. According to Davis, at least 1 of his Wyandottes is a pullet. The queen bitch cat earned several squirts, from the spray bottle full of water, when she failed to get away from the brooder tub. Next time there will be Listerine in the bottle.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I stopped on the way home from work and got 6 of the red pullets to add to the 8 white ones we got last week. No idea what kind any of them are though.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

AuroraHawk said:


> Davis managed to get the last 3 silver-laced Wyandottes (straight run) from TSC. In order to get those he had to purchase 3 more chicks so he purchased 3 white pullets. According to Davis, at least 1 of his Wyandottes is a pullet. The queen bitch cat earned several squirts, from the spray bottle full of water, when she failed to get away from the brooder tub. Next time there will be Listerine in the bottle.


White vinegar works better on the cats.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We got 6 more white pullets at TSC last week to add to the 17 layers we already have. They are all doing well so far, even as cold as it's been. They're in a closed up coop with a heat lamp, around a 3'x3'x2' space that the lamp keeps nice and warm.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Blair, would you mind doing an experiment?

I have a friend who told me this, and their last chick picking, they were successful....

If you pick up the chick, kinda by its neck and it fights, it's a rooster.

If it goes kinda limp, it's a hen.

My friend got two roosters out of a dozen her husband tried this on....

Anyone ever done it?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I've never heard of this but it sounds interesting. Ours are all pullets (supposedly) or I'd give it a shot. I'm curious to see the results others get.


----------

